# My reds did the dirty thing...



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

I JUST moved 11 reds into a 180. i knew three of them were a mating trio, but didnt expect anything to happen in such a crowded tank.

ive been noticing agression in the tank even with a lack of decoration to claim territory and even though ive been keeping them well fed. Then last night i saw two fish blowing a nest at the end of the tank. Tonight i looked and theres yellow eggs all over the place!

this is kind of exciting for me. I didnt do anything special to "set the mood", and this is still a newly set up tank too!

luckily i have a spare 20 L set up, but its not cycled. rather than rishing killing the eggs in a new tank, should i buy a breeding compartment to keep the eggs in?

i tried to get pics but they came out all blury.


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

:nod: nice


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations on the eggs! I would be super excited too. I really hope to be able to breed red bellies one day in my 130 gallon tank. I think it would be a great experience.

What do you mean by buying a breeding compartment to keep the eggs in?
~Taylor~


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my cousin george bred jack demspeys and he bought these floating compartments that you can keep in the parent tank but it still seperates the fry from the rest of teh tank.

something like this:
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=2...&familyID=9216&

but ive just been reading that its bad to keep eggs in the parent tank because they can foul up the parameters.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

redbellyjx said:


> I JUST moved 11 reds into a 180. i knew three of them were a mating trio, but didnt expect anything to happen in such a crowded tank.
> 
> ive been noticing agression in the tank even with a lack of decoration to claim territory and even though ive been keeping them well fed. Then last night i saw two fish blowing a nest at the end of the tank. Tonight i looked and theres yellow eggs all over the place!
> 
> ...


just fill up the water from the 180 into the 20l

therfore no cycle required because the babies are used to it. Siphone them out when they hatch, or now even.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

yea, it doesnt work like that

its not the water that gets cycled. its the rocks, the tank it self, the filters, etc. Its the things that have surface area for bacteria to grow on that make the tank "Cycled," not so much the water itself. (although it does help)


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

take the bio media in the 180 devide it by the number of fish in the tank.Then take the Equivalent of 1 fishes biomedia and use that in your tank.It shouldn't stress out the biomedia and it should handle the fry without too much problems.
EDIT: oh and congrats!!!welcome to my nightmare.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thats the thing, its gonne be hard taking the bio media out. i have a couple emp 400s on the tank and no decorations in the 180. so theres nothing i could really take out

unless i bought a pengiun and put on of the wheels rfom the emp in it and put that on the 20


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

im not a breeder so im not gonna give you false info! haha

good luck


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

What I have always done with my hospital tank when its empty is put the filter I have on it, on my 75g tank that has my ps in it. I run it on there until i have a sick fish and then just transfer it over to the hospital tank after I put some tank water in the hospital tank. This way I always keep the bio filter going on this filter so it is always ready. I dont know if you will have enough time for the bio filter to build up before the eggs hatch but its just a suggestion.
E


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

are these the pair that you got from outh?







good luck with the fry its a bitch! if you need sponge filters let me know i still have all of mine and they are fully cycled.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

CloneME said:


> What I have always done with my hospital tank when its empty is put the filter I have on it, on my 75g tank that has my ps in it. I run it on there until i have a sick fish and then just transfer it over to the hospital tank after I put some tank water in the hospital tank. This way I always keep the bio filter going on this filter so it is always ready. I dont know if you will have enough time for the bio filter to build up before the eggs hatch but its just a suggestion.
> E


that seem like a pretty god idea


----------

